# bye bye vw, hello audi



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

got rid of the 20th couple weeks back. bought a buddies car. 

ps accuair e-level system = amazing 

old: 










NEW: 










bagyard extra shorties, bagyard rear, accuair e-level, dual 400s... sooo nice and comfy. now to finish it!


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

ahh the rotiform 18" rs'. 

e-level is the ****, throw some airlift on that pig. :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

airlift has no b7 struts yet... when they do, its possible 

only ones from today. work begins tomorrow


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

ps, car belonged to a very good friend dave rugen. i in no way will take credit for building this car, i just had a hand in the madness. i am very proud to call him a friend. he is deployed...again. this time for 3 friggin years. very happy that he would sell to only me, how could i turn it down? to everyone that knows him, he sends his hellos. keep him in your thoughts, military > huge in my family, life.


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

how does the elevel feel on a car thats a bit heavier? I've only ever seen it on a Mk5.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

its so smooth i cant describe it. if you watch a lot of the accuair vids on youtube, most of the cars drop and rise very abruptly and quick. the b7 is sooo smooth. reminds me a lot of guys running 1/4" line all around even though its all 3/8". it is a very gentle feeling, slow and very very smooth. and quiet too. so far, very impressed. just gotta get the leveling sensors hooked up... hoping not as scary as it looks


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

the key to installing the sensors is having a good plan of attack and doing a lot of mock up before you install them. another good idea is to have a spare one on hand in case you snap the arm or the pivot point. whilst they are quite durable, they're not indestructible. one other thing to remember is to get creative with the install and also remember that you can shorten the arm to reduce travel. one of the big problems is the bagyards have a decent amount of lift and that doesn't always work with the e-level. in fact, i would refrain from using the auto program feature on the e-level. when i was talking to [email protected] he was telling me that bagyard did an install on an A3 in about 6-8 hours and that included struts and sensors - i'm sure you can handle it! :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks duder. ive been talkin with a buddy alex (sologli) with the accuair kit on his tt. shouldnt be too bad i dont think. i have to use those auto programs though too, the wife will also drive the car haha. the easier the better. also, any pictures of the a3 that bagyard did? is it the red one? with the dark bbs wheels?


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

i hear you but we're talking about two different things. the e-level has a built in auto-calibration system - avoid using that due to the travel of bagyards. :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

ahhhh oh yeah. i was planning on just setting and forgetting  

hopefully that is. that calibration would rip **** out im sure


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

yup, it'll break the sensors at the pivot point. ask me how i know :laugh:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

So baller :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

slammedfour said:


> i hear you but we're talking about two different things. the e-level has a built in auto-calibration system - avoid using that due to the travel of bagyards. :thumbup:


 I was looking at the e-level from bagyard. What's the use in spending $3,600 on the e-level system if it wont work well on the bagyards? With your experience, would you rather recommend to use the airlift autopilot since that does not self-adjust like the e-level? This is interesting stuff to find out/learn... thanks in advance for hitting these concerns/questions. 
And to the OP- fantastic purchase, my uncle is in SD @ Camp Pendleton.:beer: You mentioned looking at Airlift once they come out with B7 fitment so why would you look at their line if you have the top-of-the-line bagyard system


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

It actually works better with BagYards then it does with any other strut on the market. I've installed a few systems and the ride on bombers with e-level is simply outstanding. It's like riding on an Öhlins track suspension (I've ridden in a track car equipped with Öhlins) - it's really like no other suspension. I wouldn't suggest using the AutoPilot due to the fact that it's pressure based and pressure based system just suck. In the end, it's basically a really expensive digital gauge/switchbox. The e-level also compensates for cross loading and you won't get that in the AutoPilot. :thumbup:


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

yeah I had spoken to Andrew before h2o- haven't had luck hearing back from him since then but I can only imagine how busy they are since the show with orders. My liking of that e-level system was just as mentioned, cross loading adjusting especially because with my JSW, my hockey gear plus a few people definitely throws off the ride height (even at stock right now). If I could do the $3,600 WITH install, then it would make better sense... thats just soo many composite sticks and ice time dues:banghead:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dope! love the color, excited to see waht your gunna do to this thing.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

OOOOHHH i must see this!!! sofaking sick! who ended up getting the 20th?


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Kept the RS's or are you doing something new?


----------



## w-444 (Jul 4, 2010)

This car is the reason i've spent ££££'s bagging my b7! any pics of the extra short fronts? are they bombers or supremes? i got alota time for this build


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

w-444 said:


> This car is the reason i've spent ££££'s bagging my b7! any pics of the extra short fronts? are they bombers or supremes? i got alota time for this build


 they are supreme extra shorties up front. supremes in the rear. If i had the pics still id be happy to put them up to show you what they look like. Good luck with it! IT was a awesome car to build


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

great trade off from the old ride. baller


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

ill get some shots tomorrow of everything. as of today i installed new bilstien sport rears (stock struts were actually blown) installed 3/4 e-level sensors, gotta find one last piece of hardware and set there, also got the wheels dialed in and did some groinding to get the to sit how i wanted. tucking really hard in the rear now, just gotta get that front down and ill be golden. once again i cant thank mr. dave enough for getting me this car. i just left and i already want to go back and just sit in it. 

as far as switching from bagyard to airlift. it has nothing to do with the quality of the bags, bagyard makes a great product and the car rides like a dream. its the whole back story of this particular car, and this particular setup that would leave a sour taste if you knew it all. im not going to get into it any further than that so i wouldnt bother asking at this point. just sayin. i appreciate all the pm's and well wishes with this car. its in very good hands and i cant wait to drive the hell out of it


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

so nice eric


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> just gotta get that front down and ill be golden.


 How much travel before stuff starts touchin you think?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

sooo sick E.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Car looks the sickness! :thumbup: 


I just picked up the e-level with bombers myself. Can't wait.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

it looks so pleasant in your neighborhood  i miss wisconsin.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

hello mr tekkers


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to shoot up there soon!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

MK4Jetta said:


> I was looking at the e-level from bagyard. What's the use in spending $3,600 on the e-level system if it wont work well on the bagyards? With your experience, would you rather recommend to use the airlift autopilot since that does not self-adjust like the e-level? This is interesting stuff to find out/learn... thanks in advance for hitting these concerns/questions.
> And to the OP- fantastic purchase, my uncle is in SD @ Camp Pendleton.:beer: You mentioned looking at Airlift once they come out with B7 fitment so why would you look at their line if you have the top-of-the-line bagyard system


 i've been running the e-level since april, and have put about 8K on it. a few thoughts... 

1. the sensors can be tricky to install. they have travel limits, so you need to install them so their min and max travel is within the range of the sensor, as well as in all travel scenarios is not binding/clipping/risking getting broken/pinched. key we found in doing this is to have the car on stands, and use a floor jack to raise and lower the control arm for max and min travel. this will allow you to position the sensor where you think it should go, and actually test it out without risking the inevitiable breaking (+yes, i have broken sensors). people seem to cut and lengthen them, but at least on the MKV we found proper mount points where we did not have to do either (though, like fast660, we did have to fab brackets for the front sensor to get the angle right) 

2. the auto-calibrate is FINE to use for e-level, bagyards or otherwise. again, the key is to know the max travel of the suspension, and install so they are within limits. the bombers at least have WAY more travel than the stock suspension, so this is tricky, but can be done. 

If you are not in a position to get the sensors within safe travel, you can on the e-level manually set max travel on any of the four corners. this allows you to limit height that the system thinks it can go, but also most importantly allows for you to run the auto-calibrate after max travel is set. so you manually set the max height you want the system to go, and then it runs the auto-calibrate within those parameters. 

Personally, I cannot imagine running this system without the calibration in place. Its the only way you know if all sensors are working, and thus its the only way the system can tell you if there is an issue. Given that if you are really running the system as designed (i.e. no gauges) its the only way to know everything is working as it should. 

Big thanks to andrew over at open road for his aid in getting me to this point. hopefully the sensor losses i encountered in sorting this all out will help future e-level people have an easier time. because it really is the best system out on the market now. the cross-loading ability is phenomenal, and the sheer fact that you do not have to worry about your weight load, etc -- the car just finds its proper ride height no matter if its just you, or 5 people + luggage. 

can't imagine running air any other way :beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

So will the e-level work with MK4 on Bagyards, or not? Anyone have pics of the e-level sensors in place? 

I hate to ask to many questions in here..:screwy:


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

you'll be good on a mk4 with bombers & elevel. 

it's a killer combination. :thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been running my eLevel system on Bagyard Bombers for almost 6 months now. No problems at all, I love it!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

updates i suppose huh? 

levelers were a sinch to get in. used the jack to raise and lower about a thousand times before drilling, not just have to find a way to route through all the suspenion moving parts and such for a safe passage to plug them in. haha, this while independent rear thing is "newish" to me lol. kind of a lot of **** down there. but moving quite fast. you wont believe how the rear is sitting right now with the next pictures. it blew my mind. pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

You, my friend, do not stop going hard. I loved the 20th...But the audi is absolutely amazing :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

pics of rear pics of rear!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks dude, tryin to finish this beast right. So far very happy


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

so do u need another gengstout "G"? haha


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes please! Black if you got em. Pm me, you know ill rep that shhh


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

insert clever name said:


> so do u need another gengstout "G"? haha


 
can I have one of those things too mister? 

Eric, keep up the good work! I wish we were neighbors


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

You already know how I feel about the car Eric. I better see this thing at Wuste2011 next year...


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Never been to vegas... Hmmm


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

haha he gets offered the infamous gengstout G... pics of the rears sir :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

had the g on the 20th as well  

pics of rear uploading as i type


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

because im tired, you get unedited  





































obviously fronts NEED to come down more. just a matter of different size spacers and some grinding. been a long day. hope you like.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

that last shot is the rear btw


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

holllly. 

i was waiting on updates before i logged off. 

it was worth it!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

haha thanks dude. now about those fronts... somethings gotta give. hoping 7mm spacers will work, otherwise i dont know


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Rear is looking REAL good:beer: 




ericjohnston27 said:


> somethings gotta give


 say it aint so....


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

You win. Game over.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Holy **** Eric, Thing looks money already, I got rid of my Mk4 the other day and picked up my new toy today, I believe we have more Black G's so we can get one out soon, I havent even put one on my car yet ha . 

Anyways congrats on the new purchase and look forward to getting it on the site with an update. 


:beer::beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Beitz DUB said:


> Rear is looking REAL good:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> say it aint so....


 That's a B5, not the same on the B7. 

Looks like poo Eric :laugh:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> That's a B5, not the same on the B7.


 Yeah I know. You're right, but they are very similar. The upper arms eventually bind up on the body, right?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

yep, upper arms are smashin the body good when aired out. but im also sittin on the front tire. gonna try 7mm spacers, grind the caliper an assload, and roll the fender out a good amount. if i can tuck down ill be happy. at this point im not interested in cutting out anything on this car. also from what i sounds like when the fender hits the tire its got maybe 15-20psi left in the bags, that amount of air in these bags should = something around 3/4 - 1" maybe, so tucking is a very strong possibility up front.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> yep, upper arms are smashin the body good when aired out. but im also sittin on the front tire. gonna try 7mm spacers, grind the caliper an assload, and roll the fender out a good amount. if i can tuck down ill be happy. at this point im not interested in cutting out anything on this car. also from what i sounds like when the fender hits the tire its got maybe 15-20psi left in the bags, that amount of air in these bags should = something around 3/4 - 1" maybe, so tucking is a very strong possibility up front.


 It better be!!!!!!!! 
because reverse rake isnt appealing in my eyes  

I really miss your garage too Eric, wish I was there lol


----------



## jcorm (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow your car looks incredible! :thumbup:


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

mccorjos001 said:


> Wow your car looks incredible! :thumbup:


 you live in the PNW too, if you would have made it to waterwerks you would have been able to see it.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice pickup Eric. You had my favorite JB 20th, and best MK4 on blades. And I dislike blades ha. :thumbup: 

Look forward to see where this thread goes. :beer:


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

Eric, you're my hero.. 

So, when I'm in your neck of the woods this winter (three times even), we going to Bodega's? :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

You know I'm down b-RAD


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dude sick! I want to come and see this thing! I suppose ill be down in a few weeks. holy titties 

another inch looks like it should do the trick, Hope you can get there!


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> yep, upper arms are smashin the body good when aired out. but im also sittin on the front tire. *gonna try 7mm spacers, grind the caliper an assload, and roll the fender out a good amount.* if i can tuck down ill be happy. at this point im not interested in cutting out anything on this car. also from what i sounds like when the fender hits the tire its got maybe 15-20psi left in the bags, that amount of air in these bags should = something around 3/4 - 1" maybe, so tucking is a very strong possibility up front.


 hahaha sounds like a mk4 hack-job. :laugh: we all know your roots . Its all gonna be worth it when that front comes down juuuuuuust a bit :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

ipwnbitches said:


> hahaha sounds like a mk4 hack-job. :laugh: we all know your roots . Its all gonna be worth it when that front comes down a ****load :thumbup:


 Fixed


----------



## jcorm (Sep 29, 2009)

Arked5 said:


> you live in the PNW too, if you would have made it to waterwerks you would have been able to see it.


 I saw it at WaterWerks and was drooling over it the whole time!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

gahdamn eric!!!


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Fixed


 Well I didnt want to be rough on you yet, But if you realize it then its all good ...LOWER IT!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Loved the 20th. Loving this already dude :thumbup:


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

mccorjos001 said:


> I saw it at WaterWerks and was drooling over it the whole time!


 awsome!


----------



## White84 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice E.J!:thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

**edit**


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

wow mike! thank you so much for that shoot too. I appreciate it very much. These are phenominal shots of the car. You have no idea how awesome it is to see these. If you have more or anything else, please send them to my Email. [email protected] 

I owe you a lot for this shoot man. thank you very much!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes! Awesome shots mr. Gilbert. And dave it is now very obvious how short I am, thinkin I would come up to your knee cap prolly... **** I'm short


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Yes! Awesome shots mr. Gilbert. And dave it is now very obvious how short I am, thinkin I would come up to your knee cap prolly... **** I'm short


 ahhahaha, im 6 foor 4 my friend. I have some height on me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

That's some amazing photography. 

The car is looking good Eric, I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's some amazing photography.
> 
> The car is looking good Eric, I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it :beer:


 x2


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks will, bagriders has kicked some serious ass when it comes to helpin out some of my customers lookin to get air installed. Will always recommend you my man! 

Oh and dave, don't be fooled by my stature. I may be 5'7" but that's a TOWERING 5'7" !!


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Thanks will, bagriders has kicked some serious ass when it comes to helpin out some of my customers lookin to get air installed. Will always recommend you my man!
> 
> Oh and dave, don't be fooled by my stature. I may be 5'7" but that's a TOWERING 5'7" !!


 lol alright alright


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

hey eric never got around to say congrats and welcome to the b7 world 
glad a familiar duder joined the club. i'll be bagged shortly also :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

hey hey chris! i was tryin to find you on audizine earlier. im so happy in this new car i cant even tell you. and thats awesome on the bagged news. what did you end up goin with?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i wish i was in the audi world


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

haha where have i been? 

youre the ****in man. someone needed to lower that thing.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

awwww snarp Nolan has entered the thread!


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

Dave's a great guy and I'm happy to see his car went somewhere that its going to get loved. I cant wait to see what he does with the car he gets when he gets back.:thumbup:


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

Eric thanks for the picture text the other day! its my new background on my phone!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

HUMMMMMMM Nice snag Eric


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah duder i really don't post on there too much but my sn is 'Banana' on there and i went with bagyards 
matt 'merrigan' 's old setup just waiting for spring time to do the install. i bet you are happy, new projects are always fun :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Update* accuair levelers are all ran, plugged in. Calibration done, thing runs perfect. Spacers come in mon/tues along with fender roller. Hoping to get down in the front so stance is set. From there just redo the trunk and car is done for now. I ****ing love this ****!!


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Update* accuair levelers are all ran, plugged in. Calibration done, thing runs perfect. Spacers come in mon/tues along with fender roller. Hoping to get down in the front so stance is set. From there just redo the trunk and car is done for now. I ****ing love this ****!!


 Isn't the calibration routine the coolest thing ever? I remember watching my car when I first did it.... :beer:


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

e-Level should work with any bag suspension. They real key is where the sensors are installed. The better the placement the better they will work. I have e-level installed on my R and I can't imagine having anything else.

As you can see on my rears, there was a bracket made to lower the overall mounting position and the level arm was lengthened about an inch or so. We did this because there were no good spots to mount the sensor that worked with the Accuair install directions.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

hurry E-roc hurry!!!!!!!!!!!

HEART


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rodknock said:


> Dave's a great guy and I'm happy to see his car went somewhere that its going to get loved. I cant wait to see what he does with the car he gets when he gets back.:thumbup:


Thank you! Im looking at picking up the TTRS once it gets realeased in the states. I have my uncle on power or attourney so he can make that purchase in my name ( just a bummer its gonna sit for 3 years till i get back lol ). Its either that or a S5. I really would like to do a V8 or bigger.


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

i ment attorney.... i cant spell


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks all for the advice with the e-level system. Everything is all hooked up and working great. I feel confident I found good spots to mount them. Have the all inside the fender wells. All calibrated and working. And dave, ill be more than happy to hold onto your ttrs for you. I'm a good friend I know. Ill even take it on the highway twice a week for you


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Alright let's see if this works...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Eric make my car get this kinda reaction


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

how did you mount the sensors on the rear passenger side..... the fuel fill is in that spot on the passenger side....


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Both driver and passenger is installed in the same spot. I had no troubles with fill tubes or anything. The fronts were more tricky for me.

I am loving this accuair setup too btw. Went out yesterday just to play. Turned the autoride on so the wife doesn't have to remember to push any buttons, it goes right to ride height upon startup. Messed with the backlighting, and turned the accuracy to moderate, which is still dead on btw. Rolling fenders this weekend, gettin the fronts down, then onto the trunk layout. 

And tek... I don't think you need much help lol. Buuuuut you do need to come back to wisconsin and hang out before you head on out to the cattle pasture


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Both driver and passenger is installed in the same spot. I had no troubles with fill tubes or anything. The fronts were more tricky for me.
> 
> I am loving this accuair setup too btw. Went out yesterday just to play. Turned the autoride on so the wife doesn't have to remember to push any buttons, it goes right to ride height upon startup. Messed with the backlighting, and turned the accuracy to moderate, which is still dead on btw. Rolling fenders this weekend, gettin the fronts down, then onto the trunk layout.
> 
> And tek... I don't think you need much help lol. Buuuuut you do need to come back to wisconsin and hang out before you head on out to the cattle pasture


I agree, I love my E-level. It was def. a more involved install, but worth the extra time. Nice car by the way.:thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


>


So effing sick.


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> So effing sick.


 i know, for realz


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

Not hating because the car looks awesome, but u cant come down at all?? Kinda has a coilover stance


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

he will get the front down dont worry.. the rear goes ****IN low


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

FirstVDub said:


> Not hating because the car looks awesome, but u cant come down at all?? Kinda has a coilover stance



if you could get it that low on coils it isn't going to move


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

FirstVDub said:


> Not hating because the car looks awesome, but u cant come down at all?? Kinda has a coilover stance


it was all i had to work with, i built the car in 2 and a half days. I had to get it quick to the show. I actually enjoyed how it turned out and liked it a lot. Now eric has the opportunity to do to the car, what i dreamed of doing ot the car.


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

I love reading all of the positive feedback on the e-Level from you guys! I also love seeing it get put to use on awesome cars like this one :beer:

I just wanted to clarify a few things on the sensor mounting for anyone planning to install them. The real purpose of the manual calibration is for vehicles that don't have any mechanical suspension limiting means for the top of the travel. With the bagyards or any other air strut, the shock rod limits the maximum travel point. So maxing the strut out with the auto calibration at 150, 175, or 200 psi (depending on your e-Level tank setting) will not damage the strut itself. The important thing is that the sensors should be installed so that they stay within range at the VERY maximum extents of travel (Top and Bottom).



slammedfour said:


> i hear you but we're talking about two different things. the e-level has a built in auto-calibration system - avoid using that due to the travel of bagyards. :thumbup:


This method is kind of cheating and can get you into trouble down the road. The e-Level will calibrate this way and your sensors will be fine until you extend the suspension further due to some outside circumstance one day (driveway, 2-post vehicle lift, sharp drop off on the road, etc). I've gotten the call that goes like this; "My system was working perfectly for 6 months and then I hit a huge drop off on the freeway and now the sensors are broken". That just means that the installer didn't find the full extent of the maximum travel while installing.

I like the earlier suggestion of hanging the vehicle and using a jack to stroke the suspension to its true extents while finding your sensor mounting point. The sensor mounting is not that difficult if you measure 5 times before you ever drill a mounting hole and the results of having infinitely accurate height sensors installed are clearly worth the time as previously mentioned  

We are always here for support! Drop a PM or email [email protected] with ANY questions. If you think your question is stupid, don't worry I've had a LOT worse, lol.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

AccuAir said:


> I like the earlier suggestion of hanging the vehicle and using a jack to stroke the suspension to its true extents while finding your sensor mounting point. The sensor mounting is not that difficult if you measure 5 times before you ever drill a mounting hole and the results of having infinitely accurate height sensors installed are clearly worth the time as previously mentioned


This is exactly what my installer did, you can kinda see in the pic. Worked out great.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

AccuAir said:


> I love reading all of the positive feedback on the e-Level from you guys! I also love seeing it get put to use on awesome cars like this one :beer:
> 
> I just wanted to clarify a few things on the sensor mounting for anyone planning to install them. The real purpose of the manual calibration is for vehicles that don't have any mechanical suspension limiting means for the top of the travel. With the bagyards or any other air strut, the shock rod limits the maximum travel point. So maxing the strut out with the auto calibration at 150, 175, or 200 psi (depending on your e-Level tank setting) will not damage the strut itself. The important thing is that the sensors should be installed so that they stay within range at the VERY maximum extents of travel (Top and Bottom).
> 
> ...



Hella good advice! This makes me feel good as I have the e-level stuff sitting in the boxes at my house, just waiting.

not trying to thread jack - I just keep watching this thread and Eric, the Audi looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Reno, thank you very much for responding in the thread. Glad I had someone to throw ideas off of before diving into the install (alex-sologli) helped a ton. As for the install, it doesn't get much easier. Like reno said measure 5 times, drill once. Plugged it in and worked flawlessly first try. If anyone is looking to upgrade, go accuair and never look back. Seriously. For a guy that HATES digital management, I have done a 180 thanks to accuair. 

Email sent as well reno :thumbup:


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Reno, thank you very much for responding in the thread. Glad I had someone to throw ideas off of before diving into the install (alex-sologli) helped a ton. As for the install, it doesn't get much easier. Like reno said measure 5 times, drill once. Plugged it in and worked flawlessly first try. If anyone is looking to upgrade, go accuair and never look back. Seriously. For a guy that HATES digital management, I have done a 180 thanks to accuair.
> 
> Email sent as well reno :thumbup:


the funny thing, you sold me it too.....:laugh:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Haha true. See I knew what I was talking about! Lol. Anything else wouldn't feel right in this car. It has that top of the line look to it ya know? Well, it is kinna top of the line lol, you know what I mean. Go back to your indonesian women!! Tell em eric says haiiiii


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know if you have wheels yet but I am selling my authentic staggered 18" RS's. PM if you're interested :thumbup:


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Haha true. See I knew what I was talking about! Lol. Anything else wouldn't feel right in this car. It has that top of the line look to it ya know? Well, it is kinna top of the line lol, you know what I mean. Go back to your indonesian women!! Tell em eric says haiiiii


ahaahah, werd.

O and they say hello.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Chris-tA-4 said:


> I don't know if you have wheels yet but I am selling my authentic staggered 18" RS's. PM if you're interested :thumbup:


Me? The wheels pictured are on the car. They are 1x" rs as well. I'm confused, but I love your car


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

how are the fronts coming along Eric?


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Me? The wheels pictured are on the car. They are 1x" rs as well. I'm confused, but I love your car


oops! my b. I just skimmed through the thread and saw pix without the wheels on.


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Chris-tA-4 said:


> oops! my b. I just skimmed through the thread and saw pix without the wheels on.


****, i built that car! every pic has my wheels with it!


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


>


I was thinking you sold the car to him without the wheels when I saw these pix. I skimmed through the thread and wasn't sure . I really like this car :thumbup:


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Chris-tA-4 said:


> I was thinking you sold the car to him without the wheels when I saw these pix. I skimmed through the thread and wasn't sure . I really like this car :thumbup:


its all good. i was a little drunk last night, still am and im about to go paintball. but he does have the wheels. and i know he will make them look a trillion times better then i did.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Update: thought about this alllll day yesterday. Thought about the last time I saw the car the wheels with the faces stamped et53 didn't poke as much. So AGAIN I swapped wheels and this time paid close attention to where the wheels were contacting the calipers.
So after lots of work and grinding we moved onto the fenders. Thanks to a buddy in milwaukee got an eastwood fender roller shipped in. Took it to it, rolled and slightly pulled the fenders. I am proud to say that it worked great. Now unfortunately I am hung up on the upper arms. I will be ordering the adjuststable upper arms when they're available. Believe its 034 who sells them? Correct me if I'm wrong. Also, if there's anything else I can do let me know, besides cutting through the top of the well


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

post up updates!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

only updated picture i have. everything is done, onto the trunk. still deciding if im gonna cut for upper arm clearance... fender is right on the lip up front now. looks better, but i can still come down if not for those arms...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

oooosh!!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

coil stance... ppssshhhaw.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

jealousy overwhelms me. this is too damn good.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i would just cut the upper control arm holes  

and then polish them so they look somewhat cool sticking out hahhaa


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

i think i might... have... an... i...d..e..a...  maybe


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> only updated picture i have. everything is done, onto the trunk. still deciding if im gonna cut for upper arm clearance... fender is right on the lip up front now. looks better, but i can still come down if not for those arms...





ericjohnston27 said:


> i think i might... have... an... i...d..e..a... maybe


 maybbeh some kind of great plates to push that isht a little further forward into the well?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

I would cut it and never look back. The rear just looks so sick and the front needs to come down.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Great plates??? What? Its independent suspension... The wheels are perfectly centered in the wells. Fronts are down, need to cut for lowar


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

cut the towers and weld a bubble over the holes


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

a2lowvw said:


> cut the towers and weld a bubble over the holes


 thats the plan stan! im gonna cut it. i need lowz!


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

I kno 

LOL, I think I know where that pic was taken.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

thats what my uggestion was aswell.. haha goodstuff. :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

god thats amazing


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

fronts now all the way down, just need to cut for upper arm clearance... umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mmmmhhhmmmmm... :thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

cut cut cut cut


----------



## slowNlowDTE (Jan 28, 2006)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Never been to vegas... Hmmm


There is no time like now, you know you'll have a place to stay... 

I LOVE THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now don't be a sissy, cut that ****....

P.S. What 20th?

Joe


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dude if u get that front bumper close to the ground it would be insane. oh man, I should almost bring a case of beer and some chairs and just sit outside your house and look at it. opcorn::beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

get down here then!!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> fronts now all the way down, just need to cut for upper arm clearance... umpkin:


and this is why i love the air forums :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

oh hi!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

lips are insane.


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh man, starting to spend more time in the air forum,. I love your new ride man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

im jizzing all over


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

oh good god...:facepalm:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

my school wont let me advertise your car because it isnt school related.......wtf.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## w-444 (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome! This s*** just keep getting better. any chance you have measurements of your front struts after they were shortened, i just got mine after 3 months and your car didn't make the wait any easier!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

looking so ILLLLLLLLLLLLLl Eric.

Heart you.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

once u get rid of that rake this is gonna look dope :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

/update


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Going to look unruly once the front comes down... 

Is it just that first picture or did someone take a nice bite out of the rear bumper?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah bumper is chipped. No damage, just nasty chip


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

that sure is smashing


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

God I love this ****in car...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

will the front go any lower you think? if not gotta adjust that rear camber!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

fronts WILL go much lower. but heres the thing, i need to cut out holes and notches for the front upper arms. the big issue in doing this is that they are pretty much the same as the older versions of the arms, but the placement in the engine bay if different. if you have seen pictures of people who have done the cut, it is allowing movement in a void in the bay where nothing really is located. on a b7 the cut would have to go right where the weather stripping is on the spine in the engine bay. the back of the bay holds the battery and all that stuff, then the spine with the rubber weather stripping on it. the hole would literally have to go through the spine. in doing this i would need to cut off about 4-5" of the spine on either side. what this does to hurting weather protection i dont know. thats where im stuck...


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

amazing dude, you're getting much better with your camera too!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks! i got some pointers from a fellow whos pretty good with the lens himself. still miss your musk around the midwest


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> the hole would literally have to go through the spine. in doing this i would need to cut off about 4-5" of the spine on either side. what this does to hurting weather protection i dont know. thats where im stuck...


You know you want to do it..


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

will... i totally do. and i totally am. i just need to figure out the cuts. get this thing to your shop and help me out! kidding, but seriously


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> fronts WILL go much lower. but heres the thing, i need to cut out holes and notches for the front upper arms. the big issue in doing this is that they are pretty much the same as the older versions of the arms, but the placement in the engine bay if different. if you have seen pictures of people who have done the cut, it is allowing movement in a void in the bay where nothing really is located. on a b7 the cut would have to go right where the weather stripping is on the spine in the engine bay. the back of the bay holds the battery and all that stuff, then the spine with the rubber weather stripping on it. the hole would literally have to go through the spine. in doing this i would need to cut off about 4-5" of the spine on either side. what this does to hurting weather protection i dont know. thats where im stuck...


SO are you going to relocate the battery for extra room? Or i that really not the case ans I'm just kind of retarded?

I wish I could help  but seriously, start mutilating sh**. but measure twice cut once. but get it done. but be careful. :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jim- you're just retarded. Ill take pictures to show what I'm talkin about


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

for your reading pleasure:

second euromedian feature!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Jim- you're just retarded. Ill take pictures to show what I'm talkin about


fair enough..


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

still cant get over how amazing this car is


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Car is damn beautiful. Really diggin the color matched inside wheel...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^huh?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

1.8freee said:


> Car is damn beautiful. Really diggin the color matched inside wheel...


yeah wtf are you talking about?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, no color match here. But thanks for the comments. Got a couple new shots comin your way


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> got a couple new shots comin your way



holllaaaa!!!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

i lied and am lazy. heres one i did anyways


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> i lied and am lazy. heres one i did anyways


Ewww... what a POS. Looks like your suspension is broken. How do you even drive like that?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

stylin with a buddies car this past weekend


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

I loved your old car but this one is classy..looks great man


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

get that front Lowar! no more reverse rake!

better yet get that ish lower and ill come down and check it out + bring your $'s


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Swbd4L said:


> get that front Lowar! no more reverse rake!
> 
> better yet get that ish lower and ill come down and check it out + bring your $'s


Get down here!! Well not this weekend, but soon!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Swbd4L said:


> get that front Lowar! no more reverse rake!


There is no reverse rake. The fender lines on Audi's are always lower in the rear. Look at the roof line or the bottom of the car, and you'll see its flat. Or just look at the side pictures and look at where the arch of the fender starts on the front and rear. My buddies A3 is the same way. When he raises the rear up to "match" the fronts, then the car looks like its leaning forward.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

its off a little bit, like 1/2" or so. the fronts cant come down unless i cut. i dont know if its possible to cut n this body style. i need to look under the hood and get some ideas. havent had much time. but yeah, the rear arches are lower, but i can still come down.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

spacers out back, and have the fender sit in the stretch gets my vote.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

d.tek said:


> spacers out back, and have the fender sit in the stretch gets my vote.


I am Justin B and I approve this message.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

no


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> no


I dig it. Sits prefect the way it is (In the rear). :wave:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

ok ok. to make people happy i went out and looked at what the dealio is in the front... good news. they "can" be cut. bad news, the drivers side is going to be rough...

pass. side:
easy enough. its literall RIGHT next to the weather stripping, nothing in my way. so that will get cut



















driver's side:
same as passenger side hole placement. but good ol audi decided this would be a great spot for the GIGANTIC ecu and all the relays...




























indents:










oh and just to prove im a lot lower in front than you think. im about ~1/4" from laying frame


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

d.tek said:


> spacers out back, and have the fender sit in the stretch gets my vote.


I think this is a good alternative or the time being :thumbup:

but hey lets cut that hole now


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> oh and just to prove im a lot lower in front than you think. im about ~1/4" from laying frame


Looks more like a 1/2" to me... :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

pull the ecu and start cutting. atleast you have good guides on where to start drilling


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

ayyyy YO, Eric start posting newer pics!!!!!!! I didnt forget about those pis you sent earlier......


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

passenger side... done-ish. dont worry. will make a "cover" to weld in place, it looks ugly now, but i got lowar


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i personally would not do this_ but _with your skills... i'm sure it'll come out boss. 

for the sake of laying :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

nap83 said:


> for the sake of laying :beer:


this. 

i just so happen to have a certain tattooed felow from minnesota helping me out as well...


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

never had the guts to do this to my b5.5, sketchy b did it to his passat, even made spacers for the ecu area


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Mike is a douche.... that said tell him I miss him


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

haha whats up shawn! i will tell him.

and the spacer idea for the ecu... effing brilliant!


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

i approve of this


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> but i got lowar


Win.:thumbup:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


>


 Is your Fender loose on that pic or just poorly aligned?


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

ericjohnston27 said:


> stylin with a buddies car this past weekend


 anymore info on the avant?? setup, etc? 

back on topic...your car = sick...can't wait to see all the cutting done. :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

G535 said:


> Is your Fender loose on that pic or just poorly aligned?


 poorly aligned. has since been fixed. havent taken pictures in forever...  




gti126 said:


> anymore info on the avant?? setup, etc?
> 
> back on topic...your car = sick...can't wait to see all the cutting done. :beer:


 info on the avant is that it has a pretty haggard setup at the moment. bag over coil, 4 valve setup. nothing seems to work right. all home depot fittings... 

all that will change quite soon. new setup = new bagyard bombers, accuair e-level system, new tank, etc. he is my first priority in 2011. have 5 appts. setup already, he is #1. gonna be sick


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

most updates are on airsociety.net. name on there is airbageric. check it there


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

work... 














































all wires/ lines nice and neat. all will be hidden under false floor. didnt hook up lines to tank since it still has to be sent off for powdercoat. so far im happy.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

wheres the HOLE??


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

hole...?? 

workshop


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

ugh, reading and me. 

went past the last few pages. :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

lol, i was confused


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

You need a smaller front wheel offset!!!! 

and it goes low, without damaging your fenders


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> info on the avant is that it has a pretty haggard setup at the moment. bag over coil, 4 valve setup. nothing seems to work right. all home depot fittings...
> 
> all that will change quite soon. new setup = new bagyard bombers, accuair e-level system, new tank, etc. he is my first priority in 2011. have 5 appts. setup already, he is #1. gonna be sick


 eace: Yipee!!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Eh, not gonna happen. Plus I'm on 18s.


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Eh, not gonna happen. Plus I'm on 18s.













20" eace:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

I know. I kinna want 19s


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

do you have pics of the e level sensors for the fronts please? might switch to accuair this year. thanks!
dope ride btw!!!


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

BBS SUPER RS 19 will be looking asesome!!!!!:biggrinsanta:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

I love it! but I miss your 20th
:beer:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

still love this sooo much


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tank sent out for powder just now!! So excited!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

im lovin the wrinkle red so far


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, look at that TV on the wall... :laugh:

The tank looks really good Eric. :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

hey I remember sleeping on that couch!! 
Eric I really dig your little trunk set up and cant wait to come visit yo azz again.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice work on the management. 

Question: how do you plan on emptying the water traps?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

in!










to empty the water traps i just twist the bottoms... am i missing something? 

oh and front accuair sensor mount point, cell shot is all i had today


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

no haha i know how water traps work. It looked like they were sitting even with the bottom of your frame. I didn't think you would have room to turn them open or get a cup under there (that is if you dont mind getting the moisture in your wheel well / trunk. Managment setup looks good thought :thumbup: In the final stages of my rebuild. finishing touches today


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh lol, I was confused. Cool thing about the b7's is that those black cases shown under the traps are the tool cases. When you lift up the handles they pop straight out. Underneath is about 6" of free space. That's why I put them there. Its always fun to make these, but I'm happy its done and everything works flawlessly. Its no fun workin in 5* weather.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

ah I gotcha. wow yeah funny you say that I feel your pain.. Hands are numb and cut up and bloody from tightening fittings in the cold haha


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Funny you should say that...


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Short video of setup

http://tinyurl.com/4doh4u4


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Short video of setup


:what:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Short video of setup
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/4doh4u4


...my bad. fixed


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

looks phenominal EEEROCK!!!


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

looks stunning. I absolutely approve of everything! Love it! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Goof stuff Eric :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks will. i didnt get a chance to thank you yet for gettin the e-level kit and everything out to me for tony's build. got to me damn quick and everything looks great. cant wait to get the kit hooked up for him. and with all the stickers you put in there i now am reppin bagriders on the windows haha. ill be gettin back to you here in a few for some more fittings and stuff. might be changin up some stuff. thanks again duder :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

good deal E, you know my number


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> and with all the stickers you put in there i now am reppin bagriders on the windows haha. :thumbup:


Sounds like you are rocking _my sitckers..._ :laugh:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Haha, theres more for you.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Haha, theres more for you.


No worries, I hope I *wont* have a car to put them on right away.


----------



## White84 (Sep 11, 2007)

How's it going up there Eric? Looks like its been awhile for someone to post up in here.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's goin lol. Got the car out of storage to bring to the house. While getting it out broke a leveling sensor...awesome. So I got that goin for me. But should be easy to work on seeing as all the snow is melting. OH WAIT 15" TODAY!!!!! **** YOU WISCONSIN!! So I guess updates will come when I can open my door


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

20 inches up here.. **** is nuts... there were people driving down the main road last night on sleds, I lol'd


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

im not gonna lie, i don't miss a ****load of snow and below 0 temps.

i dig the high 70's and cruises on the boat in february.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

d.tek said:


> im not gonna lie, i don't miss a ****load of snow and below 0 temps.
> 
> i dig the high 70's and cruises on the boat in february.



jackass


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

d.tek said:


> im not gonna lie, i don't miss a ****load of snow and below 0 temps.
> 
> i dig the high 70's and cruises on the boat in february.


you do miss the hot midwestern chicks though dont you...?

oh wait youre in texas. ****


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

update with pics.


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

I second the new pics


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

20mm on stock wheels is damn flush haha


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

New title and insurance means winter just got more fun in Wisconsin!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Center caps are back on. Was seeing how the car rode with the 10mm in front and 20mm out back. Flush as he'll. Rear rubs a bit when turning. Need an alignment. Waiting for the rs' to go on first though. Can't friggin wait


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Its about time you start driving that thing.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

when can i jizz in this thing?


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea, what he said ^


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> when can i jizz in this thing?


...yeah, I don't think we should hang out anymore


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Any special deliveries today?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ugh I can't wait for Friday. Maybe wheels on this weekend?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

haifrand


----------



## squire (Jan 21, 2007)

hey eric, are you thinking about coming to scooter's on may 14th?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nual-Scooter-s-GTG-May-14th-2011-Milwaukee-WI


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> ...yeah, I don't think we should hang out anymore


Ohhh yes we can....


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

d.tek said:


> haifrand


hi saaringo and eric!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Waddup nana!

Update: wheels go back on tomorrow (thanks for the quick fix rotiform!) 
Trunk setup should be don't this weekend also


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

Niiice..:thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

squire said:


> hey eric, are you thinking about coming to scooter's on may 14th?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nual-Scooter-s-GTG-May-14th-2011-Milwaukee-WI


As of right now, i WILL be there


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> As of right now, i WILL be there


Heck yes you will be. I hope to not have any cars left then so I have to roll the Beetle. :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can always roll in the Audi buddy!


----------



## squire (Jan 21, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> As of right now, i WILL be there


:thumbup: kinda wanna talk to you a bit about a possible install.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheaaaaa budddyyy!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

midwest dubin said:


> Cheaaaaa budddyyy!


:wave:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rears this season


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^Perfection! Wasn't a fan of tucking so much dish. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks mike!! Yeah me neither to be honest. I actually have the front wheels in the rear now and the rears up front. Passenger side is cut for upper arms, still gotta do the drivers side. Passenger sits just. Bit lower than the drivers now, hoping to fix that before show season


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Eric, I really like how she sits as of right meow. 

Ok cool, peace BRO.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mint. :heart:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Love the car...hoping to be my stance on 19's ::static::


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Eric hows she looking? Wheel wise......... :sly:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good for now, i didn't feel like sending them back in, waiting for weeks, and then getting it back just to crack again. So I just siliconed where the pinhole was on the inside and tested it out. Holds air perfect, balanced perfect, and is currently on the car. So far so good. Crossing my fingers for sure


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

thats awesome news. I was unaware it was a "pin hole" type deal lol. I thought it was like CRACKED majorly on the barrel....

anyway, more pics!!!!!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> thats awesome news. I was unaware it was a "pin hole" type deal lol. I thought it was like CRACKED majorly on the barrel....
> 
> anyway, more pics!!!!!!


It was cracked so i sent it back. Came back "repaired" with a pinhole. 

Here's to hoping that a replica barrel is available within the coming months


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

been a minute


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks pretty sassy.


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

:thumbup: Looking good man!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

get that f***in' cupra lip on deusche lord.

p.s. i recently aquired a new camera lens, lets use it to shoot your car one day, yeah?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

jimothy cricket said:


> get that f***in' cupra lip on deusche lord.
> 
> p.s. i recently aquired a new camera lens, lets use it to shoot your car one day, yeah?


I think theres some nice places in Milwaukee for that. :laugh:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

No cupra lip I've decided. And you know where I live jimmo


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

if I were to choose airlift struts as opposed to your bagyard shorties- how much difference is there going to be in height, ride quality and reliability? I am a fish out of water on differentiating these two other than 1. name= $$$ and 2. "better" struts


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

go with the airlifts. buy through bagriders.com. believe most everything is the same except the price and long wait for bagyards. also, airlifts are dampening adjustable :thumbup:

that is if youre talking for an audi. for vw, still go with airlifts, i love em


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

trunk set up pics!???????????


----------

